# 175 Skilled Independent (Class VE, subclass 175)



## mail2diptesh (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi Champs,

I have applied for skilled independent visa on 1st Apr, 2011. I am waiting for case officer to be assigned to my application. Does any one know,

1. how long would it take to get a case office assigned?
2. How long would it take to finalize the application after submitting health assessments?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

According to official DIAC update, it takes approximately 18 months to process a 175 visa application. Their current published progress date is that all applications lodged up to 16th August 2010 have been allocated a case officer. On that basis, I would say that you a have a couple of months of waiting ahead of you before your application makes it to the top of the pile. I applied in March 2011 and my application has not even been looked at - everything is still showing as required.

With regards to health requirements, it depends on how busy the processing centre is and also whether your x-ray and blood tests come back as normal. If there are any abnormalities, it will take longer. Some people have had theirs finalised in a couple of days whilst others have waited a few weeks. The results are valid for 12 months, so you could frontload your test results but ultimately, that is a risk that you have to decide whether it's worth taking as if it takes longer than 12 months for your application to be decided, you will need to do your medical tests again at your own cost.


----------



## uroojs (Mar 24, 2011)

Please read the thread 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...5385-priority-3-applicants-club-new-post.html

Front load your medicals and PCC after allocation of a Case officer.


----------



## uroojs (Mar 24, 2011)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/55385-priority-3-applicants-club.html


----------



## mail2diptesh (Aug 9, 2011)

CO is assigned to my application. So I thought I will update this thread and it will be info for one and all.

How to know Case Officer (CO) is assigned?
- You will receive an email
- You will see a line in your eVisa status page like "Application being processed further" and showing a recent date against it.
- Under the main applicant's summary you will see a line and a recent date like "e-Mail sent to you"


----------



## rg1prasad (Sep 6, 2011)

mail2diptesh said:


> CO is assigned to my application. So I thought I will update this thread and it will be info for one and all.
> 
> How to know Case Officer (CO) is assigned?
> - You will receive an email
> ...


Hi 

Congratulations for the CO. what are your timelines and occupation? 

G1


----------



## guy22 (Jun 17, 2011)

wow! an April 175 applicant got a CO! what a great news


----------



## rg1prasad (Sep 6, 2011)

guy22 said:


> wow! an April 175 applicant got a CO! what a great news


But I am disappointed


----------



## guy22 (Jun 17, 2011)

rg1prasad said:


> But I am disappointed


don't worry  you will get a CO in a few days


----------



## mail2diptesh (Aug 9, 2011)

rg1prasad said:


> Hi
> 
> Congratulations for the CO. what are your timelines and occupation?
> 
> G1


@G1

Applied on 1st April, 2011. CO is assigned on 13th Oct and has asked for PCC (India), Medicals, passport photos and birth certificate (as I had uploaded school leaving).

I am a software developer.


----------



## mail2diptesh (Aug 9, 2011)

@All, I too was surprised, coz the allocation dates were updated on 11th Oct and showing 10 Jan, 2011. So I expected it to be in Nov / Dec. Thx all...


----------



## rg1prasad (Sep 6, 2011)

mail2diptesh said:


> @G1
> 
> Applied on 1st April, 2011. CO is assigned on 13th Oct and has asked for PCC (India), Medicals, passport photos and birth certificate (as I had uploaded school leaving).
> 
> I am a software developer.


Nice to see that something is happening at DIAC end... It was desert kind of environment from 2 weeks... your update just made us feel good..


----------



## rg1prasad (Sep 6, 2011)

mail2diptesh said:


> @All, I too was surprised, coz the allocation dates were updated on 11th Oct and showing 10 Jan, 2011. So I expected it to be in Nov / Dec. Thx all...


Now this is suprise to me... i couldn't find on DIAC update website about this 11th oct update... where is it?

I can see the update was till 7th oct and the date is 1st Jan 2011... 

G1


----------



## mail2diptesh (Aug 9, 2011)

rg1prasad said:


> Now this is suprise to me... i couldn't find on DIAC update website about this 11th oct update... where is it?
> 
> I can see the update was till 7th oct and the date is 1st Jan 2011...
> 
> G1


my bad, I meant 1-Jan-2011. But the site was actually updated on 11th Oct to show allocation dates processed till 1st Jan... I checked on 10th Oct (Monday), but site was showing that *updated on 23 Sep* and when I checked on 11th Oct, that displayed *updated on 7 October*

Info:
The site is normally refreshed alternate Mondays (fortnightly) to show updates upto last Friday ....

So 21, 22, 23 Oct site will show *updated on 07 October 2011*. But if you check on 24th Oct (Monday) it will be showing *updated on 21 October 2011*.

Next Refresh Dates:
24 Oct, 2011
7 Nov, 2011
21 Nov, 2011 etc ..


----------



## tanhum (Jul 1, 2010)

mail2diptesh said:


> my bad, I meant 1-Jan-2011. But the site was actually updated on 11th Oct to show allocation dates processed till 1st Jan... I checked on 10th Oct (Monday), but site was showing that *updated on 23 Sep* and when I checked on 11th Oct, that displayed *updated on 7 October*
> 
> Info:
> The site is normally refreshed alternate Mondays (fortnightly) to show updates upto last Friday ....
> ...


Congrats for the CO allococation Diptesh 
What are you going to do about the birth certificates now? My husband does not have a birth certificate. We have also submitted his school leaving certificate.


----------



## mail2diptesh (Aug 9, 2011)

Visa granted .... :clap2:     :clap2: 

lane:


----------



## mail2diptesh (Aug 9, 2011)

tanhum said:


> Congrats for the CO allococation Diptesh
> What are you going to do about the birth certificates now? My husband does not have a birth certificate. We have also submitted his school leaving certificate.


Hi Tanhum,

I had birth certificate in regional language. So I went to the corporation office (India) and got it done in English (not so easy, have gone through lot of problems for that). You can register birth, if not registered yet by paying late fee and get birth certificate.

I had submitted school leaving certificate initially with my app, but CO asked for birth certificate. You can submit school leaving, and start arranging birth certificate. If CO asks for birth certificate, I suggest it will be good to provide birth certificate. Alternatively, (Source: my consultant) you can provide 10th Marksheet / School Leaving.

Hope that helps.


----------



## tanhum (Jul 1, 2010)

mail2diptesh said:


> Hi Tanhum,
> 
> I had birth certificate in regional language. So I went to the corporation office (India) and got it done in English (not so easy, have gone through lot of problems for that). You can register birth, if not registered yet by paying late fee and get birth certificate.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply and many many congratulations to you for your visa grant :clap2:
Wishing you the best for your move to australia. Keep us updated.


----------

